# I can't even... Just... Wow.



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Taking a picture of this was more important than stopping the water coming out of the ceiling.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

T bar ceiling would work well there.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Ya think??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Using access panels as doors is cool, and doors as access panels... awesome.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I fing love when every unit has its own shutoffs. Except when they combine 2 floors and I go crazy figuring out where it is.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

These aren't for access to anything, they just didn't want to patch the drywall every time they had a leak


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Holy Guacamoley that's a lot of jacked up leaky plumbing. What happened? Silicone instead of putty I bet. Ha


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Thank you Biz, iPhones and posting pictures on the Internet don't seem to get along


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Eeny meeny miny moe, pick one, face palm.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yikes.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I came across this gem this morning.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OK I give what is it ?
a well pressure tank or a fancy propane tank ?

or a oil storage tank ?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

That would be an oil tank and 2 propane tanks too close together, the white tank shouldn't even be there, it's not supposed to be hooked in with larger ones like that, there is no fire wall between the propane and the oil, the oil vent and propane regulator are WAY too close to the fresh air intake for the house... 

And somehow they still get fuel delivery.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

wrong thread


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Plumber said:


> wrong thread


Better?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No............ : )


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Believe it or not, that is the work of a licensed plumber.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Good thing they added that aav.


----------

